# 2015 Man Tournament



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Tournament officials are pleased to notify the entire World that *Zing Pow* is winner of the OBX Man Tournament 2015 with well over 100 Citation Drum taken off the beach and piers on a casted bait off the Outer Banks of NC.

Lee put in the effort this Spring and it held up through out the Fall Drum season.

Previous winners of this Tournament along with Lee are the best of the best in Drum fishing any tide, any wind, any crowd, against all odds, against all casters.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Lee's the MAN congrats


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I believe that in Dec he had 120 something... He put his time in and did work!!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Lee's one great fisherman along with being a really good guy ...... Congratulations Lee !!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Nice work Lee!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Way to go Lee !!


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats.. i wish i could catch 5 in a year...lol


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Lee beat me by just 101, so very close. Good job my man.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

how many days did he approximately fish. That is an amazing number of fish. Even if not a citation fish


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

surffshr said:


> how many days did he approximately fish. That is an amazing number of fish. Even if not a citation fish


All the Drum were citation size, that is a requirement of the Tournament, no yearlings or plastic boat fish allowed, this is a casted bait Drum Tournament.

With the exception of a certain Florida Drum pro, all of the past winners of this Tournament have lived on the OBX. But that Certain Florida fella who has won this Tournament multiple times, dedicates the entire fall season to fish.

If most of the fish come during the Spring which was the case this year certain fellas who happen to live on Hatteras Island have an advantage. Sometimes when a bite is happening, it takes too much out of even someone living up in Nags Head to make the drive to wherever the Park Police let you park your Truck and walk in to the Point or Pole road after you went to work, and then walk out and make the long drive back across the Bonner Bridge, to catch a few hours sleep and go to work the next day.

Most of the fish came off the beach, and as is usually the case when a planker like Lee shows up the fleas get out cast and out fished

You have to be able to put in the time and work, something that is not possible if you are fishing only weekends and holidays.

If anyone who has not participated in the past wants to enter this Tournament in 2016, just drop $5.00 off with Tater who needs $$ to be able to quit his regular job/school if he has any hope with keeping up with Lee, Savfish, Big Dave, Arch, Florida fella, or TommyH. or the RedHead.

Garbo will be mailing Tater a $5.00 Check to let the rest of the fellas know that Garbo is entered in the Man 2016.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

With the cast he has now,he could pose a problem,but will not have the time to catch like Lee did.. He worked hard at it and put up numbers I do not think anyone will ever duplicate.. PLUS,it was a mediocre year comparing to the 90's at some points this fall.. So if it had been a year like 2014 or even a few years before,he could have caught over 200!!! Trust me Garbo,I have seen some of the "newyoungbucks" like Tater,Wyatt (Big Dave's son),Travis on Jennettes,and some in their prime like CJ (whom you haven't seen yet),Tommy,Nick,and others,you will have your hands full and will need to make one of those yaks I showed pics of from Fla piers to get your bait out far enough....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> With the cast he has now,he could pose a problem,but will not have the time to catch like Lee did.. He worked hard at it and put up numbers I do not think anyone will ever duplicate.. PLUS,it was a mediocre year comparing to the 90's at some points this fall.. So if it had been a year like 2014 or even a few years before,he could have caught over 200!!! Trust me Garbo,I have seen some of the "newyoungbucks" like Tater,Wyatt (Big Dave's son),Travis on Jennettes,and some in their prime like CJ (whom you haven't seen yet),Tommy,Nick,and others,you will have your hands full and will need to make one of those yaks I showed pics of from Fla piers to get your bait out far enough....


Testosterone and Foxy surfer girls will decimate the "Young Bucks" Shortly, it is bound to happen. Look what happened to Hillsman. It may have happened to William also....

I did not even bother fishing from Age 19 until I was 35 or so, too busy riding around with the hot babes to bother with Drum, and I loved to fish, but could not resist temptation...

If need be I will employ a fleet of plastic boats dropping my baits out, I may even see if I can get Tournament officials to alter the rules for retirement age participants such as you and I and the Redhead. Rodanthe can tie up the end of the Tee for a long time alternating plastic boat trips out to the "Impact Zone"

I also have been engaged to cast for Mickie, when the Redhead is not around, and if we need a plastic boat to get out further, so be it, I am not shy. Mick likely to ask me to cast for her even when the Redhead is on Deck Pendulum cast with a 13'6 Heaver with a completion butt makes for a fair piece away from the end of the Tee...

That skinny girl from Salvo will be fishing a bait well offshore of these so called young bucks Team Rodanthe can ask Mick to get some of her friends to come out and block for the Rodanthe Crew and get the young bucks all confused on what is what Hard to concentrate when a bevy of hot babes is out and about...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Testosterone and Foxy surfer girls will decimate the "Young Bucks" Shortly, it is bound to happen. Look what happened to Hillsman. It may have happened to William also....
> 
> I did not even bother fishing from Age 19 until I was 35 or so, too busy riding around with the hot babes to bother with Drum, and I loved to fish, but could not resist temptation...
> 
> ...


 Yes,the "testosterone factor" can play a significant part in the career of a young drummer no doubt about it.... It has already destroyed young William's career as well as mr Hillsman.. Although,those that are married know better.. CJ,Tommy,Chris,Blake and a few others that you have yet to see have the testosterone thing in check.. With the "new rules" for plastic boats,you,the redheaded fella,and myself won't even have to have a "yak pilot",the one I saw in fla came with it's own ramps to attach to railings,with a badarse electric motor with remote,can carry as many as 10baits,and will throw a wake getting them out. So,us oletimers don't have to wait in line to throw.. Mickie ,with her big catches the last few years won't even have to have a designated caster...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This thing could revolutionize "The Man Tourney" for oletimers... haha


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Trolling motor..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ramp attachment..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Can't see from pic,but this thing actually throws a wake!!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Turning 60 and having two rebuilt shoulders and and a rebuilt back, I can still throw pretty good. But still afraid to put everything into a cast like I use to. May need something like this at some point.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> View attachment 17313
> 
> 
> This thing could revolutionize "The Man Tourney" for oletimers... haha


Putting my pride in my current fishing/casting abilities aside...

At first glance I thought there would be no way to convince the Tournament Officials to change the rules, which have been in place since 1985.

There is a precedent in place which is the "Elder Abuse" Law which I believe is a Felony in the State of North Carolina.

If the Officials can see that this rule change is not being made to benefit certain participants over another, but designed to ensure simply that the State Laws of North Carolina are protected, we have a good shot.

If we make Social Security Age a minimum requirement for baits allowed on the Pier Kayak Deployment Device, we will be in line with Federal anti-age discrimination Laws.

Tournament Judges Committee meets in February, all past winners of the Tournament would also have to approve the rules change, but if I am pretty sure we can figure out a way to bribe them with Cob Mullet/Beer/Snacks/$$....... Rules Committee Meeting is at the Sears Tower in Chicago this year, that's another thing that may keep the attendance down. Last Winter in Chicago in February it was 3 weeks of constant -30 or below wind chill, so them past winners may not even make the trip to vote...

Only real problem I see is in rhe Spring humping that heavy sucker back and forth beyond the Bird enclosure restricted areas, may be in need of Young Bucks afterall


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice job man he could have hit 200 down here with his eyes closed, it was that good


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> View attachment 17313
> 
> 
> This thing could revolutionize "The Man Tourney" for oletimers... haha


Tournament Officials over the weekend, met and decided that motor-assisted baits are not eligible, told me to get out of their office.

Same rules apply Cast bait only off of Pier or Surf.

No Boats, No Plastic Boats, No being able to buy your way to first place, no edge beyond setting time away to fish, to acquire better bait, a slightly better set of fishing tackle and inherent ability to get on Fish and Stay on them...

Unlike the Big Rock, the Ocean City White Marlin Tournament, Southern Kingfish and others, the MAN is skill and dedication only, its one Man against the rest of the World of Drum Fishing coming out on top because he decided it was his time.....


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Damm, looks like I may need to get Mickey to do my casting for me in Nov.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Tournament Officials over the weekend, met and decided that motor-assisted baits are not eligible, told me to get out of their office.
> 
> Same rules apply Cast bait only off of Pier or Surf.
> 
> ...


 My casting skills have not deteriorated so badly that I can't abide by those rules,have done just that for over 40yrs now,no need to change..  

One thing though,many years back I won the "Man" tourney,just wondering why I was not called to the meeting???


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> My casting skills have not deteriorated so badly that I can't abide by those rules,have done just that for over 40yrs now,no need to change..
> 
> One thing though,many years back I won the "Man" tourney,just wondering why I was not called to the meeting???


No open meeting was required for past winners because it could not even pass the first stage preliminary vote.

A preliminary vote was taken on Mandatory Drug and Alcohol Testing, but the Officials felt that too many participants would object and some Drum Fisherman would come the attention of Law Enforcement, putting the contest in a bad light.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> Damm, looks like I may need to get Mickey to do my casting for me in Nov.


Mick subs out her casting.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Yep, heard that some where. Guess I will have to MAN up and cast my on. I have blown 5 dollars in worst ways than A fishing contest that last a year when I will get to fish maybe 4 weeks. At least for the next two years. Then its wide open.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Not trying to stir things up but are women allowed in the man tournament, and can a woman cast for someone if they can throw further?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surffshr said:


> Not trying to stir things up but are women allowed in the man tournament, and can a woman cast for someone if they can throw further?


 I think he was just trying to get a rise,as "redheaded fella" is the caster...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea, the Redheaded fella and I have A history going way back. It's been a while since we have fished together. Hope to change that come Nov.

On another note , hated to see Rodanthe Pier loss the end this afternoon. Saw some Pic' Micky posted on FB


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> Yea, the Redheaded fella and I have A history going way back. It's been a while since we have fished together. Hope to change that come Nov.
> 
> On another note , hated to see Rodanthe Pier loss the end this afternoon. Saw some Pic' Micky posted on FB


 Yes,redheaded fella texted pics to me.. that truly sucks..


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Yes,redheaded fella texted pics to me.. that truly sucks..


Saw that yesterday. I'm glad the owners seem to be taking in stride with a "glass half full" mentality.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

surffshr said:


> Not trying to stir things up but are women allowed in the man tournament, and can a woman cast for someone if they can throw further?


Women are allowed.

Most women are way too smart to spend their nights out on a wet cold windy end of a pier in November, so they do not get to put in the time required.

If the woman can out cast the men, she should enter MAN 2016 and we will rename the Tournament if she wins, let her know she will likely have to abandon any home life, leave her kids for 6 weeks in the Spring and once again for 6 weeks in the Fall, quit any notion for a regular job, and will require a patron or sponsor to cover the costs of fishing every decent condition day, every tide. 

Probably the most difficult aspect for a woman entering the MAN would be hanging out with stinky men smelling of mullet and fatback and having to listen to their inflated stories of fishing and sexual prowess....


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Women are allowed.
> 
> Most women are way too smart to spend their nights out on a wet cold windy end of a pier in November, so they do not get to put in the time required.
> 
> ...


A very fair way to conduct a tournament.:fishing:


----------

